# Old Light on New Worship



## Kaalvenist (Dec 20, 2005)

I got my copy of John Price's "Old Light on New Worship" today, autographed by the author! It is probably the most significant book opposing musical instruments in worship since Girardeau's "Instrumental Music in the Public Worship of God" written in 1888.

Chris: Thanks for putting up that comment a while back about the book. My pastor's going to order some copies today (one for himself, and one or two for our church library).


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 20, 2005)

I orderd mine at Solid Ground books, iam looking foreward!!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2005)

You are welcome. I only got a quick look myself; a friend got my copy (he is reviewing it), and he also thought it good to order some copies for folks in his church. So hopefully the book is getting some sales.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up about both books. I have not read either of them.


----------

